# How long can I keep my platy in the breeder?



## oodles (Jan 2, 2011)

when I came home tonight, my pregnant platy was hiding under the breeding grass. She is huge and looks like she is going to pop. You can see a bunch of baby fry eyes and she looks reddish right at the end of her stomach. Her stomach is also flat. I had put her in the breeder at 6:45 pm and it's now 9:32 pm and the only thing she's making is a pile of poop. I don't want to move her out and then back again. How long can I keep her in there?:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## roro1112 (Mar 19, 2011)

In my opinion you should not keep the platy herself in the breeder. The plastic kind of breeders are used to keep only the fry. What I do is I let me live bearer give birth then catch all the little ones and put them into the breeders. I kept my fry in the breeders for about a month, because at about 3 months the fry get to about 3/4 inch big. So if I would be you I would try to figure out what you are going to do with them. In my case I started up a 10 gallon aquarium and let them grow in there for now until my lfs takes them off my hands.


----------

